# New pellet grill/smoker



## Randizzle (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi guyz and gals,

I am looking at purchasing a new pellet grill not sure what to get. Does anyone have a strong thoughts on what they have. The one I’m looking at is a Smokin Brothers 30” premier 
But have heard some good things of the pitboss also thoughts about either or other plz and thx


----------



## dcecil (Jun 10, 2018)

Welcome to the site, somebody that uses those pits will be along soon with some advice.  Happy smoking with whatever you decide.


----------



## Teufelhunde (Jun 11, 2018)

I am far from an expert, but do have a Cookshack PG500 and can say that I am very happy with the way it cooks.....

Lon


----------



## zachd (Jun 13, 2018)

I just got the Camp Chef SG
I have only done a couple smokes on it so far but so far the thing is awesome. 
I compared it with a pit boss and I feel it is a lot better quality.
The other thing nice about the camp chefs you can buy a propane sear box that attaches to the side that reaches up to 900 degrees so you can reverse sear steaks and what not instead of having to do it in a cast iron or your other grill after

My father in-law has a pit boss and he seems to really enjoy it though.

I cant comment on the Smoking brothers grill I have never seen one as I only compared pitboss vs camp chef because I was able to get a really hefty 50% off either one :)


----------



## dnovotny (Jul 26, 2018)

Randizzle said:


> Hi guyz and gals,
> 
> I am looking at purchasing a new pellet grill not sure what to get. Does anyone have a strong thoughts on what they have. The one I’m looking at is a Smokin Brothers 30” premier
> But have heard some good things of the pitboss also thoughts about either or other plz and thx


yep get a gmg(  green mountain grill) can't go wrong..


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 26, 2018)

I have a Louisiana Grills smoker made by the same folks that make PitBoss. Some of the Louisiana grills are made right here in the good old US of A. I've only had it a couple months, but the results have pretty darn amazing compared to my old Smokin' It electric smoker. The particular model I have has separate main grill, smoking chamber, and cold smoke chamber. 

All the grills have their proponents as well as their naysayers. As long as the pellet pooper you're looking for has a PID controller, you should be good to go.


----------

